
Osmo-fl2k: VGA dongles as transmit-only SDR - f2n
https://osmocom.org/projects/osmo-fl2k/wiki/Wiki
======
bigiain
So one of these for tx and a usb tv tuner for rx, a Raspberry Pi running
OpenBTS, and you've got yourself a sub $100 IMSI catcher...

